# Experienced Plumber to add radiators Peyia/Paphos



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a competent plumber to supply & fit a couple of radiators in Peyia?

There appear to be points on the wall where there have been radiators previously at these 2 locations, but none have been there in the 9 years we’ve had the house. 

I would add that this is extending a working oil fired system. 

Thanks, 
Mark.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Those points look like the sort that are installed when the house was built as part of provision for central heating. Most developers put in provision like that.


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Those points look like the sort that are installed when the house was built as part of provision for central heating. Most developers put in provision like that.


That's what I was hoping, the question is whether they will work after so many years, the house was built in 2003!

My Dad is starting to feel the cold in the evening so I want to add a large efficient radiator to a room that is inadequately heated currently. Ideally I'd like to at least get it looked at this week, with a hope of a pre Christmas installation.

Any experienced heating engineers/plumbers in the Peyia/Paphos area that could do this?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The pipe will be in the walls but they will need checking before doing anything. they could be blocked after all this time. sometimes they need replacing, although if you have radiators elsewhere in the house the chances are that they will be ok.


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Found a plumber who's coming to install radiator on Friday. He didn't seem to think there would be a problem. 

I'll report how it goes.


----------

